# Reliable marine mechanic needed in Cleveland (E. 55th marina)



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,

I need someone to pull an existing Lowrance transducer and power supply from my 25' Bayliner and wire in a new one. I also have 3-4 other jobs on the boat I would like done this week. I will pay cash and the boat is on the trailer now. Must be reliable and competent in marine electronics. The boat is going back in the water on Saturday.

Thanks,

Dock Time
216-509-1559


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Well...couldn't find reliable help and had one guy "no show", so I did the jobs myself! If you are pulling a transducer and have below floor wiring, shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to share the little trick I came up with . Tight Lines


----------

